# [Gelöst] Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze



## Feri90 (24. März 2012)

*[Gelöst] Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Hallo, 

ich hab mich hier im Forum ein wenig umgesehen und gemerkt das viele kluge Leute unterwegs sind - also kurzerhand registriert und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

  Folgende Problemszenarien treten sehr häufig auf:

1.       Ich fahre mein Rechner hoch, surfe ein wenig oder benutze Officeanwendungen und der Rechner verabschiedet sich mit einem Bluescreen (unterschiedliche Fehlermeldungen)
2.       Kurz bevor der Rechner beim hochfahren oben ist = BLUESCREEN!
3.       Ich surfe, Firefox stürzt ab, ich öffne Firefox wieder…surfe kurz und es stürzt wieder ab. Das passiert auch mit anderen Programmen. Abhilfe schafft nur ein Neustart (oder zwei oder erst der dritte Neustart)

  Ich habe Windows 7 (32bit), hab bereits RAM-Speicherdiagnose durchlaufen lassen, auf Viren und Trojaner geprüft (auch Hijackthis-Analyse), neues Bios-Update ist drauf und auch die Festplatten sind geprüft wurden. Alles soweit okay. 
  Mein System:
  Mainboard :       Asus P6T DELUXE V2
  Chipsatz :            Intel X58
  Prozessor :         Intel Core i7 920 @ 2666MHz
  Physikalischer Speicher :  6144MB (3 x 2048 DDR3-SDRAM )
  Grafikkarte :      ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series
  Festplatte :        SAMSUNG HD204UI ATA Device (2000GB)
  Festplatte :        Western Digital WD3000GLFS-01F8U0 ATA Device (300GB) [SYSTEMFESTPLATTE]
  Betriebssystem :             Windows 7 Ultimate Professional Media Center 6.01.7600 (32-bit)
  DirectX :              Version 11.00

  Hab ich eventuell die RAM-Einstellungen im Bios falsch gewählt oder sonstige BIOS-Einstellungen falsch gewählt? …leider kenn ich mich aber damit garnicht aus.
  Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Die genauen BIOS-Fehlermeldungen findet ihr Blue Screen View


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Alle Windows Updates installiert ?
Versuche mal alle BIOS Einstellungen in den Auslieferungszustand zu setzen. 
Und alle RAM Einstellungen auf Standard zu setzen, dadurch werden sie auf die Standard werte von DDR3 gesetzt, auf 1066MHz usw.
Hast du übertaktet ?


----------



## Feri90 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Alle Windows Updates installiert ?
> Versuche mal alle BIOS Einstellungen in den Auslieferungszustand zu setzen.
> Und alle RAM Einstellungen auf Standard zu setzen, dadurch werden sie auf die Standard werte von DDR3 gesetzt, auf 1066MHz usw.
> Hast du übertaktet ?


 
Hallo Triceratops,

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Hab jetzt mal alle Updates installiert, darunter Service Pack 1 - bisher ist nix passiert aber das muss auch nix heißen. Manchmal kommen die Bluescreens und Abstürze unverhofft nach mehreren Tagen erst wieder. 

Denkst du an den Updates könnte es gelegen haben? 

Den Schritt mit dem BIOS geh ich an sobald ich wieder Bluescreens hatte. Aber ist eine gute Idee. 

Du schreibst die Einstellungen des RAM's werden auf 1066 gesetzt - meine Riegel sollen aber auf 1333 laufen - stellt BIOS trotzdem auf 1066 ? 

Übertaktet habe ich nie.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



> Denkst du an den Updates könnte es gelegen haben?


Ja, man sollte IMMER Updates installieren, sie dienen zur Systemstabilisierung und der Sicherheit !



> Du schreibst die Einstellungen des RAM's werden auf 1066 gesetzt - meine  Riegel sollen aber auf 1333 laufen - stellt BIOS trotzdem auf 1066 ?


Manche RAM schaffen nicht die von den Hersteller angegeben Angaben, um zu testen ob es daran liegt kann man sie wie gesagt auf Standard einstellen setzen, das sie weniger MHz, Spannung und Latenzen haben werden.


----------



## Feri90 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



Triceratops schrieb:


> Ja, man sollte IMMER Updates installieren, sie dienen zur Systemstabilisierung und der Sicherheit !
> 
> Manche RAM schaffen nicht die von den Hersteller angegeben Angaben, um zu testen ob es daran liegt kann man sie wie gesagt auf Standard einstellen setzen, das sie weniger MHz, Spannung und Latenzen haben werden.


 
Okay, danke! Verrätst du mir noch wie ich das komplette BIOS auf Standard bekomme?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Schau einfach in dein Handbuch(ist bei jedem unterschiedlich), da muss etwas stehen von BIOS Reset.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).



Feri90 schrieb:


> hab bereits RAM-Speicherdiagnose durchlaufen lassen


 
Welches Programm hast du dafür verwendet?


----------



## Feri90 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Poste bitte noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).
> 
> 
> 
> Welches Programm hast du dafür verwendet?


 

Die Windows-Speicherdiagnose! ...aber ich glaube ich weiß worauf das hinausläuft: MemTest mal über Nacht laufen lassen, richtig?

Hatte heute beim Systemstart einen Bluescreen mit einer NTFS.sys Fehlermeldung. Hat sich also seit den Windows-Updates garnix getan. Leider


----------



## Feri90 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Entschuldigt den Doppelpost...wollte eigentlich mein vorherigen Beitrag editieren und die Datei mit anhängen.

Also ich probier es nochmal:

Hier die CPU-Z-Auswertung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



Feri90 schrieb:


> Die Windows-Speicherdiagnose! ...aber ich glaube ich weiß worauf das hinausläuft: MemTest mal über Nacht laufen lassen, richtig?-(


 
Korrekt 

Stelle nach der Memtest-Prüfung (sofern diese keine Fehler bringen sollte) die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T ein. Bei dem Board müsste die Einstellunge "Memory Timing Mode" heißen und der Wert 2T mit "2N" bezeichnet sein.


----------



## High-Teen (27. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Hmmh, sag mal, machst Du Undervolting oder so? 2,8GHz @ 0,968V klingt für mich etwas wenig...


----------



## Feri90 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Korrekt
> 
> Stelle nach der Memtest-Prüfung (sofern diese keine Fehler bringen sollte) die Command Rate der RAM im Bios auf 2T ein. Bei dem Board müsste die Einstellunge "Memory Timing Mode" heißen und der Wert 2T mit "2N" bezeichnet sein.



Okay, ich lass erstmal MEMTest laufen...wenn alles okay ist mache ich also KEIN Bios-Reset (???) sondern änder die Command Rate, ist das korrekt? oder mach ich beides? 




High-Teen schrieb:


> Hmmh, sag mal, machst Du Undervolting oder so? 2,8GHz @ 0,968V klingt für mich etwas wenig...


 
Nein das betreibe ich nicht. Was soll das bringen? Stromsparen? - also wenn das zuwenig ist muss ich es natürlich hochschrauben. Auf wieviel muss es denn?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Kannst ja nach dem RAM Test, wenn er nichts zu meckern hat, einfach mal ins BIOS gehen und auf 1066MHz und die Latenzen auf 9-9-9-24 stellen - testweise erst mal.


----------



## High-Teen (28. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



Feri90 schrieb:


> Nein das betreibe ich nicht. Was soll das bringen? Stromsparen? - also wenn das zuwenig ist muss ich es natürlich hochschrauben. Auf wieviel muss es denn?


Jepp, spart Strom. Was nicht heißen soll, dass Deine CPU nicht auch vielleicht einfach weniger Spannung benötigt, aber um diesen Faktor mal auszuschließen...
1,0-1,1V dürften stabil sein.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Darunter dürfte die VCore allerdings -wie im vorliegenden Fall- @Default eigentlich nicht liegen.

Insofern würde ich doch erst einmal den CMOS Reset machen und danach erneut zwei Screenshots von CPU-Z (CPU) posten. 
Einen mit der CPU unter Last und einen ohne Last (Idle).


----------



## Feri90 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Darunter dürfte die VCore allerdings -wie im vorliegenden Fall- @Default eigentlich nicht liegen.
> 
> Insofern würde ich doch erst einmal den CMOS Reset machen und danach erneut zwei Screenshots von CPU-Z (CPU) posten.
> Einen mit der CPU unter Last und einen ohne Last (Idle).


 
Leider finde ich keine Anleitung wie ich einen CMOS Reset durchführe und ein Handbuch von meinem Board habe ich auch nicht / da gebraucht gekauft.

Der Manualdownload über die Asus-Seite funktioniert dummerweise nicht...

Wer kann mir sagen wie der CMOS Reset beim Asus P6T V2 Deluxe funktioniert?


----------



## simpel1970 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Der FTP Server scheint auch mal wieder aus zu sein.
Ich schaue morgen bei mir mal im Geschäft, kann gut sein, dass ich da noch ein Handbuch für das Board (PDF) vorliegen habe.

Ich Im Zweifel über die herkömmliche Weise: Netzstecker abziehen, Batterie auf dem Motherboard abnehmen, paar mal den Anschalter betätigen, warten (mind. 5-10min), Batterie wieder einbauen, Stromkabel ins Netzteil wieder rein, anschalten. Wurde der CMOS Reset erfolgreich durchgeführt, musst du nach dem ersten Start die Uhrzeit und das Datum wieder frisch eingeben.


----------



## simpel1970 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Hier ist ein Handbuch des P6T Deluxe v3. Dürfte (zumindest beim CMOS löschen) keinen Unterschied zum v2 machen: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=C0F068C7903F36AB&id=C0F068C7903F36AB%21103

Ausschnitt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feri90 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Handbuch des P6T Deluxe v3. Dürfte (zumindest beim CMOS löschen) keinen Unterschied zum v3 machen: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=C0F068C7903F36AB&id=C0F068C7903F36AB!103
> 
> Ausschnitt:
> 
> ...



Das ist ja traumhaft...sehr geil! Danke dir  

Ich bin leider immernoch auf Geschäftsreise. Sobald ich meinen heimischen PC erreicht habe geht es los mit MEMTest und allem anderen


----------



## simpel1970 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Kein Ding 

Bis dahin...viele Grüße


----------



## Feri90 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Alsooo...ich habe letzte Nacht MemTest86+ durchlaufen lassen. Es wurden keine Errors entdeckt, allerdings habe ich für die Profis nachfolgend die Auswertung abfotografiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich bezüglich der Bootprioritäten (Habe Memtest von CD gestartet) im BIOS war habe ich gesehen das wirklich alles auf AUTO stand obwohl ich vor wenigen Wochen folgende Einstellungen eingetragen und definitiv gespeichert hatte:


* XMP = aus!

* DRAM Frequency = DDR3 - 1333

* DRAM Voltage = 1.65

* QPI / DRAM = 1.3

Die Info's hatte ich aus einem Forum - ich dachte danach geht alles wieder - hat auch eine Zeit lang funktioniert. Nur die Einstellungen wurden nicht lange beibehalten. Wieso das? Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## LordNelson (31. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Wahrscheinlich liefert die Bios-Batterie nicht genügend Spannung, ich würde da mal eine Neue rein tun.


----------



## Feri90 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



LordNelson schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich liefert die Bios-Batterie nicht genügend Spannung, ich würde da mal eine Neue rein tun.



Aber Uhrzeit und Datum stimmen im BIOS. Und das Board ist kaum "alt". 
Trotzdem kann es die Batterie sein?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Hast du den CMOS Reset gemacht? Dabei werden alle manuellen Einstellungen gelöscht.


----------



## Feri90 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Hast du den CMOS Reset gemacht? Dabei werden alle manuellen Einstellungen gelöscht.


 
hmm nee! Ist von alleine von alles zurückgesetzt. Also kann das an der Batterie liegen obwohl Datum/Uhrzeit geblieben sind?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Diese Beobachtung konnte ich bisher noch nicht machen. Wenn dann war das auch an Datum und der Uhrzeit auszumachen.
Aber wenn LordNelson das schon so beobachten konnte, würde ich dem nachgehen. So eine Bios Batterie ist ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich teuer.
http://www.amazon.de/Duracell-Knopf...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1333374327&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.de/VARTA-Professi...e-3Volt/dp/B00005NPS0/ref=dp_cp_ob_ce_title_0


----------



## Feri90 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Diese Beobachtung konnte ich bisher noch nicht machen. Wenn dann war das auch an Datum und der Uhrzeit auszumachen.
> Aber wenn LordNelson das schon so beobachten konnte, würde ich dem nachgehen. So eine Bios Batterie ist ja jetzt auch nicht wirklich teuer.
> Duracell Knopfzelle Lithium Batterie: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> http://www.amazon.de/VARTA-Professi...e-3Volt/dp/B00005NPS0/ref=dp_cp_ob_ce_title_0


 
Super, da bestell ich einfach mal eine und mach den CMOS-Reset mit dem Batteriewechsel zusammen.

Die du rausgesucht hast passt dann auch gleich auf mein Board oder ist das einheitlich? Kenn mich nicht so aus


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Das sind einheitliche Größen: CR 2032


----------



## Feri90 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das sind einheitliche Größen: CR 2032


 
Danke, ist bestellt! 

Ich melde mich nach Batteriewechsel und CMOS-Reset. 

Werde leider jetzt noch penetranter von Firefoxabstürzen und ganz vielen Bluescreens geplagt - macht echt kein Spaß mehr 
Aber ich bin zuversichtlich das ihr mir helfen könnt mein baby gesund zu bekommen...


----------



## simpel1970 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Kein Ding 

Poste bitte bis dahin noch die CPU-Z Screens



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Insofern würde ich doch erst einmal den CMOS Reset machen und danach erneut zwei Screenshots von CPU-Z (CPU) posten.
> Einen mit der CPU unter Last und einen ohne Last (Idle).


----------



## Feri90 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Sooo...hab es jetzt endlich hinbekommen! 

CMOS-Reset gemacht und die Batterie vom Mainboard gewechselt. Was brauchst du/ihr jetzt? 
CPU unter Last und einen ohne Last (Idle) - als nächstes?


----------



## simpel1970 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Erst mal eine Rückmeldung, ob die Probleme noch da sind.
Wenn ja, die CPU-Z Screens (Idle und Last).


----------



## Feri90 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Erst mal eine Rückmeldung, ob die Probleme noch da sind.
> Wenn ja, die CPU-Z Screens (Idle und Last).


 
Ich hab das Gefühl es ist schlimmer geworden! Heute schon ganze 3 Bluescreens. Mal zwischendurch, mal direkt beim starten. ...grausam 

Also ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das bei CPU-Z mit IDLE und Last mache. Hab hier mal den normalen Screen gemacht:


----------



## simpel1970 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Welche Stopfehlercodes treten bei den Bluescreens auf.

Idle machst du einfach so, ohne das der PC nebenbei irgendetwas arbeiten muss.
Last machst du, wenn die CPU nebenbei ordentlich ausgelastet wird. Z.B. mit Prime95: Prime95 Download - ComputerBase

Poste auch noch einen Screenshot vom Reiter Memory.


----------



## Feri90 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Also erstmal zwischendurch: Danke das du mit am Ball bleibst. Ich hoffe der Keks ist bald gegessen...

Nachfolgend die gewünschten Screens und BluescreenView.txt der letzten 3 Bluescreens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Textupload funktioniert leider nicht also dann Copy/Paste:

==================================================
Dump File         : 041512-21169-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 15.04.2012 20:35:12
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 0x00000003
Parameter 2       : 0xb3c4e008
Parameter 3       : 0x85731748
Parameter 4       : 0xb3c4e008
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+120996
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16973 (win7_gdr.120305-1504)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+120996
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+11f8aa
Stack Address 2   : avipbb.sys+de94
Stack Address 3   : avipbb.sys+ea8d
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041512-21169-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145.120
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041512-22089-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 15.04.2012 14:31:27
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 0x00041790
Parameter 2       : 0xc08020f4
Parameter 3       : 0x0000ffff
Parameter 4       : 0x00000000
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+b9c59
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16973 (win7_gdr.120305-1504)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+b9c59
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+b353a
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+a7844
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+27ab6e
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041512-22089-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145.120
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File         : 041512-21481-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 15.04.2012 14:28:56
Bug Check String  : MEMORY_MANAGEMENT
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000001a
Parameter 1       : 0x00041289
Parameter 2       : 0x6bc2d001
Parameter 3       : 0x00007c00
Parameter 4       : 0x6bc2d00d
Caused By Driver  : fltmgr.sys
Caused By Address : fltmgr.sys+14ae
File Description  : Microsoft Dateisystem-Filter-Manager
Product Name      : Betriebssystem Microsoft® Windows®
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+dce64
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+76946
Stack Address 2   : ntkrnlpa.exe+ac64b
Stack Address 3   : ntkrnlpa.exe+adfa6
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\041512-21481-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7600
Dump File Size    : 145.120
==================================================


----------



## simpel1970 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Stelle nun die Command Rate (Memory Timing Mode) der RAM auf 2T (2N) ein.

Behält das Bios -nun nach Einbau der neuen Batterie- die Einstellungen bei?

Welches Energiesparschema hast du in den Energiesparoptionen (Windows) hinterlegt? Höchstleistung oder Ausgeglichen?
Laut CPU-Z wird unter Idle die Spannung zurückgenommen, nicht jedoch die CPU-Frequenz (über den Multi).

Ist es bei dir so, dass die Abstürze nur im Idle vorkommen (Office, Surfen, etc), oder auch unter Last (Prime95, Spiele, etc)?


----------



## Feri90 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Stelle nun die Command Rate (Memory Timing Mode) der RAM auf 2T (2N) ein.



Getan! 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Behält das Bios -nun nach Einbau der neuen Batterie- die Einstellungen bei?



Bisher ja...aber ich muss das noch weiter beobachten.



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Welches Energiesparschema hast du in den Energiesparoptionen (Windows) hinterlegt? Höchstleistung oder Ausgeglichen?



Höchstleistung!



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Laut CPU-Z wird unter Idle die Spannung zurückgenommen, nicht jedoch die CPU-Frequenz (über den Multi).



Was bedeutet das? Ist das schlecht? Wenn ja, wie können wir das ändern? 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ist es bei dir so, dass die Abstürze nur im Idle vorkommen (Office, Surfen, etc), oder auch unter Last (Prime95, Spiele, etc)?


 
Kommen überwiegend im "Idle" vor - habe die CPU aber auch selten unter Last weil ich in letzter Zeit keine Videobearbeitung / Musikproduktion / Spiele machen konnte.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Das mit der Idle Spannung - CPU Frequenz kann daher kommen, dass im Bios eine entsprechendes C-State aktiv ist (was grundsätzlich auch OK ist).
Stelle den Energiesparplan auf Ausgeglichen und beobachte, ob nun auch die Frequenz (mit der Spannungsabsenkung) herunter taktet.


----------



## Feri90 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das mit der Idle Spannung - CPU Frequenz kann daher kommen, dass im Bios eine entsprechendes C-State aktiv ist (was grundsätzlich auch OK ist).
> Stelle den Energiesparplan auf Ausgeglichen und beobachte, ob nun auch die Frequenz (mit der Spannungsabsenkung) herunter taktet.


 
Meinst du bei CPU-Z den "Core Speed" in MHz?

Wenn ja, dann ist unter Last ein Wert von 2806MHz und im Idle: 2805MHz zu messen! Auch wenn ich Energiesparplan "Ausbalanciert" habe!



Edit:

Muss mit erschrecken feststellen das beim Systemstart nun vermehrt Bluescreens auftreten.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Mit "Beim Systemstart" meinst du noch im Bios, oder erst wenn das Betriebssystem geladen wird/ist?

Gehe bitte noch mal ins Bios und lade die "Setup Defaults".


----------



## Feri90 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Ich denke eher beim Start des Betriebssystems. Kann es aber nicht genau sagen weil ich bisher jedes mal abgelenkt war. 


 "Setup Defaults" habe ich geladen - aber nicht nochmal die Command Rate. Soll ich die wieder auf 2N stellen?


----------



## simpel1970 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Erst mal nicht. Hat sich nach dem laden der Setup Defaults etwas bei der Idle/Last Frequenz der CPU getan?


----------



## Feri90 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Schau ich gleich heute abend nach. Aber muss nochmal fragen:

Mit der Frequenz ist "Core Speed" bei CPU-Z gemeint, richtig?


----------



## simpel1970 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Genau.


----------



## Feri90 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Okay,

also im Idle: 2804,9 MHz

unter Last (ich messe eine halbe Minute nach Start von Prime95): 2806,5 MHz


----------



## simpel1970 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Sehr eigenartig. Ändert sich auch nach wie vor die anliegende Spannung (VCore) bei den unterschiedlichen Lastzuständen?

Poste doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder vom Bios. Menü "Ai Tweaker" und "Advanced" -> "CPU Configuration".


----------



## Feri90 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Sehr eigenartig. Ändert sich auch nach wie vor die anliegende Spannung (VCore) bei den unterschiedlichen Lastzuständen?


 
Teste ich gerne - wenn du mir sagst wo ich VCore ablesen kann? 



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Poste doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder vom Bios. Menü "Ai Tweaker" und "Advanced" -> "CPU Configuration".



Wird gleich heute abend gemacht. Kann es sein das die CPU kaputt ist?


Ich kann auch mit ziemlich Sicherheit sagen das es kein Treiberfehler ist weil ich vor einem Jahr noch ein 64-Bit Win7 laufen hatte und ich da genau die gleichen PRobleme hatte. 
Da waren auch Firefoxabstürze gang und gebe (unter 64bit war es die Nightly-Version von Firefox).


----------



## simpel1970 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Die Vcore kannst du ebenfalls mit CPU-Z ablesen (im Reiter CPU -> Core Voltage).

Ich hätte eher das Motherboard als die CPU unter Verdacht. Aber ohne Austauschhardware lässt sich das nur schwer sagen.


----------



## Feri90 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Im Idle pendelt VCore zwischen 0,944 und 1 V !!!

Und unter Last: 1.208 V

______________________________________

Für mich als Laie ist es vielleicht noch möglich ein Motherboard mit Sockel 1366 "auszuleihen" - aber die Unkosten die fürs CPU umstecken kommen und alles....weil sowas kann ich nicht. 
Ach ist das mistig....gibts denn kein Tool welcher das Board in alle Himmelsrichtungen testet? 

______________________________________

Bezüglich Bilder vom BIOS...da steht ja sowieso alles auf AUTO - oder brauchst du die Screens für etwas anderes


----------



## simpel1970 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



Feri90 schrieb:


> Im Idle pendelt VCore zwischen 0,944 und 1 V !!!
> Und unter Last: 1.208 V


 
Das ist im Prinzip OK. Nur sollte neben der Spannungsabsenkung auch die CPU Frequenz (Core Speed) sinken.
Da die Probleme bei dir ja nur im Idle auftreten (sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe), wäre halt die Vermutung naheliegend, dass die Idle Spannung (max. 1V) für die die Last Frequenz (2,8Ghz) für einen stabilen Betrieb nicht ausreichend ist.



Feri90 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Bilder vom BIOS...da steht ja sowieso alles auf AUTO - oder brauchst du die Screens für etwas anderes


 
Ich will schauen, ob auch die ganzen C-States (insbes. beim Screen "CPU Config") aktiviert sind.

Nur um auszuschließen, dass CPU-Z einen falschen Wert ausliest, überprüfe die CPU Frequenz noch mit diesem Tool: CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting



Feri90 schrieb:


> Für mich als Laie ist es vielleicht noch möglich ein Motherboard mit Sockel 1366 "auszuleihen" - aber die Unkosten die fürs CPU umstecken kommen und alles....weil sowas kann ich nicht.
> Ach ist das mistig....gibts denn kein Tool welcher das Board in alle Himmelsrichtungen testet?



Es gibt leider kein Tool, welches dir direkt anzeigen könnte, dass das Motherboard defekt ist.

Zur Not...hättest du einen Bekannten, der dir bei den "Umbau-" Arbeiten zur Hand gehen könnte?


----------



## Feri90 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Nur um auszuschließen, dass CPU-Z einen  falschen Wert ausliest, überprüfe die CPU Frequenz noch mit diesem Tool:  CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting



Okay, hab ich gemacht. Also... 

Idle:  1603 - 1604 MHz

Last: ca. 2806 MHz

CPU-Z zeigt mit ja konstant die 2806 MHz an - auch im IDLE !!!





simpel1970 schrieb:


> Das ist im Prinzip OK. Nur sollte neben der Spannungsabsenkung auch die CPU Frequenz (Core Speed) sinken.
> Da die Probleme bei dir ja nur im Idle auftreten (sofern ich das richtig verstanden habe), wäre halt die Vermutung naheliegend, dass die Idle Spannung (max. 1V) für die die Last Frequenz (2,8Ghz) für einen stabilen Betrieb nicht ausreichend ist.



Sie treten nur im Idle auf weil ich den Rechner momentan nicht komplett ausfahre. Also denk ich die Bluescreens könnten auch unter Last auftreten...(bin mir sicher sie sind auch schon unter Last aufgetaucht wenn ich mich recht dran erinnere)




simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ich will schauen, ob auch die ganzen C-States (insbes. beim Screen "CPU Config") aktiviert sind.



Edit: Die Screens lege ich heute (Freitag) noch nach. 





simpel1970 schrieb:


> Es gibt leider kein Tool, welches dir direkt anzeigen könnte, dass das Motherboard defekt ist.
> 
> Zur Not...hättest du einen Bekannten, der dir bei den "Umbau-" Arbeiten zur Hand gehen könnte?




Leider Nein - nur der PC-Spezialist um die Ecke der mir aber auch eine komplette Fehlerdiagnose für 30€ anbietet. Denke aber wenn er nichts findet dann zahl ich trotzdem die Arbeitsleistung 
Ich begebe mich mal auf die Suche, wird aber garantiert sehr schwierig.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Dann scheint es ja erst mal (zum Glück) nur ein Auslesefehler von CPU-Z zu sein.

Die Command Rate steht noch/wieder auf 1T ... richtig?
Wenn ja, stelle diese auf 2T (2N) um. Bleiben die Probleme, stelle zusätzlich die Spannung der RAM manuell auf 1,50V.


----------



## Feri90 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Ich hab es wieder auf 2n gestellt und die Dram Bus Voltage auf 1.50 - jetzt heißt es abwarten und Teetrinken  

Soll ich die Screens trotzdem noch machen?


Edit (28.04.2012):

Bis jetzt noch kein Firefoxabsturz oder Bluesreen dafür vermehrt Windows-Explorerabstürze (im Minutentakt!!! - nach Neustart geht es erstmal wieder!) und mysteriöserweise ständige CRC-Fehler beim entpacken von RAR-Dateien (Kann das von der Hardware kommen). ...dieser Sch****-Rechner muss doch mal rund laufen. Klappt doch bei anderen PC's auch :'-(


----------



## simpel1970 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Die CRC Fehler können allerdings von der Hardware kommen (RAM, Festplatte, Mainboard, ...)

Poste noch einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo.

Baue auch testweise immer nur einen RAM Riegel ein, ob die Probleme bleiben (teste jeden Riegel einzeln).


----------



## Feri90 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Hier der Screenshot. Allerdings wird nur meine Systemfestplatte angezeigt. Nicht meine Sekundäre welche auch Intern eingebaut. 



________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Das mit den RAM's mach ich nach und nach...haben wir aber etwaige Fehler nicht schon mit MemTest ausgeschlossen?



EDIT:

Soeben kompletter Absturz mit folgendem Bluescreen: 

==================================================
Dump File         : 042912-20233-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 29.04.2012 23:09:43
Bug Check String  : BAD_POOL_HEADER
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000019
Parameter 1       : 0x00000003
Parameter 2       : 0xb9340750
Parameter 3       : 0x65006d00
Parameter 4       : 0xb9340750
Caused By Driver  : ntkrnlpa.exe
Caused By Address : ntkrnlpa.exe+121996
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17790 (win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505)
Processor         : 32-bit
Crash Address     : ntkrnlpa.exe+121996
Stack Address 1   : ntkrnlpa.exe+12135f
Stack Address 2   : avipbb.sys+de94
Stack Address 3   : avipbb.sys+ea8d
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\042912-20233-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 8
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 145.168
==================================================


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Lade bitte die Minidump hier im Forum hoch (C:\Windows\Minidump\042912-20233-01.dmp).
Mach auch den Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo bitte noch einmal, aber so, dass alle Werte (Spalten und Zeilen) zu sehen sind.


----------



## Feri90 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Am 29.04. hatte ich einen Bluescreen, am 30.04. habe ich folgende BIOS-Einstellungen aus einem andern Forum (da ging es um meine RAM-Riegel) übernommen:

X.M.P.
DRAM Freq:  1.65V
Memory Freq: 1333 MHz
QPI / DRAM: 1.25

Dann stand da noch die Taktung: 9-9-9-20, allerdings weiß ich nicht wo man die einstellt. 

Es lief alles gut - bis Heute! Ich hatte die letzten 3 Tage den Rechner zwar nur mal 2 Stunden am Abend an aber da hat alles funktioniert! 
Jetzt hatte ich soeben schon den 11. Firefoxabsturz hintereinander - so schlimm das ich soeben alles in Word schreibe sonst würde ich es nie zustande bekommen. Ich weiß auch das ein Neustart "wohlmöglich" erst einmal Abhilfe schaffen würde. ...ist echt zum ausrasten! 

Die gewünschten beiden Dateien hänge ich jetzt bei. Danke nochmal bis hierher, könntest du bitte noch meine Frage beantworten: "Das mit den RAM's mach ich nach und nach...haben wir aber etwaige Fehler nicht schon mit MemTest ausgeschlossen?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Download der Minidump vom 30.04.2012: http://www10.zippyshare.com/v/24351822/file.html


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Memtest86+ prüft den RAM auf Fehler, evtl. Kompatibilitätsprobleme werden dadurch jedoch nicht aufgedeckt. Soll heißen, auch wenn der RAM lt. Memtest Fehlerfrei ist, können dennoch Kompatibilitätsprobleme bestehen (RAM - Motherboard).

Der Anhang kann leider nicht geöffnet werden.


----------



## Feri90 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Der Anhang kann leider nicht geöffnet werden.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Die SMART Werte sind astrein. Ich schaue mir später (wird vermutlich erst gegen Abend gehen) noch das Minidump an und melde mich wieder.


----------



## Feri90 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Danke dir.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich das erwähnen muss. Ich hab ein Asus U3S6 verbaut und mal gelesen dass das Teil auch einen eigenen BIOS hat. 
Theoretisch harmoniert die Karte optimal mit dem Mainboard - gleicher Hersteller und das steht auch überall. Aber wenn es ein defekt hat - kann es dann nicht auch solche Fehler verursachen? 

Kann mir auch noch jemand sagen welche RAM's mit meinem Board Kompatibel sind und vom Hersteller getestet wurden. So muss ich mir wohl mal neue zulegen um zu testen ob es daran liegt. 
Danke


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



Feri90 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich das erwähnen muss. Ich hab ein Asus U3S6 verbaut und mal gelesen dass das Teil auch einen eigenen BIOS hat.
> Theoretisch harmoniert die Karte optimal mit dem Mainboard - gleicher Hersteller und das steht auch überall. Aber wenn es ein defekt hat - kann es dann nicht auch solche Fehler verursachen?



Das ist gut, dass du das erwähnst. Das Teil könnte durchaus Ursache des Problems sein. Baue es aus und schließe die Geräte direkt am Mainboard an.


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Die hochgeladene Minidump zeigt einen NTFS Fehler (Stop 0x24). Da die Stopfehlercodes aber wechseln, sagt dies nicht viel aus. Allerdings würde ich auf jeden Fall mal die Asus Karte aubauen und ohne testen.


----------



## Feri90 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Ich hab den U3S6 jetzt rausgebaut und werde es mal beobachten. Hab gesehen dass der Laden der mein Rechner zusammengebaut hat einfach mal meine SATA-6 Systemfestplatte direkt am Mainboard und nicht am Controller angeschlossen hatte. Somit hatte ich nie die volle Geschwindigkeit und der Controller hatte NULL Sinn - danke an die Kloppi's dafür 


Edit: Okay, vermutlich doch zu früh gemeckert. Ich verstehe etwas nicht ganz:
Alsooo....meine zwei Festplatten gingen ins Mainboard und daneben waren nochmal zwei Kabel welche dann in meinen U3S6-Controller gingen - also man könnte die Festplatten direkt an den Controller anschliessen! Das weiß ich aber geht das auch über den Umwegen im Mainboard? Nachfolgend ein Bild:


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Der Controller stellt über den PCI-E Port zwei zusätzliche SATA (6GB) Anschlüsse. Daran können Festplatten angeschlossen werden. Die zwei SATA Ports des Controllers mit dem Motherboard zu verbinden ist vollkommener Unsinn.

Lass dein System jetzt erst einmal testweise ohne den Controller laufen. Treten dann keine Probleme mehr auf, wäre das schon mal ein Erfolg.
In diesem Fall könntest du den Controller wieder einbauen. Treiber installieren und danach die Systemplatte testweise an einen der 6GB Ports des Controllers betreiben.

Die oberen beiden Sata Anschlusskabel sitzen leicht schräg. Sind die Stecker korrekt eingerastet?


----------



## Feri90 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort. Bis jetzt ist nichts passiert - ich werde es paar Tage testen und dann steht sowieso mal eine 64bit-Installation an (welche ich ja Deinstalliert hatte weil ich dachte das Betriebssystem funktioniert nicht richtig). 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Ich hab jetzt folgende Einstellungen im BIOS bzgl. meiner RAM:

XMP = Aus, weil es nicht unterstützt wird. 

Alles auf AUTO bis auf: 

Takt: 9-9-9-20
Memory Voltage: 1.64 (1.65 geht nicht und 1.66 ist schon laut BIOS zuviel!)

DRAM Freq: 1333

Timing Mode: 2N


CPU-Z zeigt mir allerdings irgendetwas mit 666 MHz DRAM Frequency an. Hab ich etwas falsch eingestellt oder was muss ich da noch machen?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Die in CPU-Z angezeigte Frequenz ist der I/O Takt, welcher effektiv 1333mhz darstellt (666mhz * 2 = 1333mhz).
Ist also alles in Ordnung.

Sollte alles Fehlerfrei laufen, würde ich sogar noch austeten, ob es mit kompletten AUTO RAM Einstellungen auch fehlerfrei bleibt (die Einstellungen könntest du aber auch so lassen).

Edit: Nur so rein Interesse halber...welcher Laden hat den PC denn zusammengebaut?


----------



## Feri90 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Ah Super. Da weiß ich bescheid. Danke. 

Also ich muss es erstmal 2-3 Tage beobachten, dann kommt das neue Betriebssystem drauf und dann werde ich mal wieder die U3S6 einbauen.  Ich mach Freudensprünge wenn der Spuck endlich vorbei ist und dass der Fehler war. 


Den Rechner hat das PlayIT in Dresden zusammengebaut. Wahrscheinlich schnell "husch husch" für 50€ oder nicht gewusst was die Controllerkarte für ein Sinn macht.


----------



## Feri90 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

...soeben erster Firefoxabsturz...einfach so war er weg. Bluescreen bis jetzt aber keiner!

EDIT:  Wieder eine "WELLE" von Firefoxabstürzen gehabt. Werde vermutlich mal die RAM wechseln - gibt es hierfür Empfehlungen? Kann ich mir auch 2x 4 GB holen?

Kann mir das jemand mit dem "Triple Channel" erklären? Welche Vorteile hab ich da wenn ich mit 3 Riegeln arbeite? Danke 

_________________________________________________



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Die oberen beiden Sata Anschlusskabel sitzen  leicht schräg. Sind die Stecker korrekt eingerastet?


 
Habe ich gerade wieder zurecht gerückt. Danke.

_________________________________________________

Ich wollte deinen Tipp mit den einzelnen RAM's befolgen - also jeden einzeln testen. Leider bootet mein Rechner nicht mit einem und auch nicht mit zwei Riegeln sondern nur mit allen dreien. 
Hab wirklich jede möglich Kombination durch - der will nur ein Dreier auf dem Board...

Was soll ich tun? :-O

_________________________________________________

Muss zugeben das doch nicht die neuste BIOS-Version installiert war. Aber das hab ich jetzt gemacht. 
 Hatte mich damals wohl verschaut.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Hast du die RAM (einzeln oder zwei) auch in den Slots A1 bzw. A1 und B1 eingebaut?



Feri90 schrieb:


> Kann mir das jemand mit dem "Triple Channel" erklären? Welche Vorteile hab ich da wenn ich mit 3 Riegeln arbeite?



Dies zur Theorie: Triple Channel
Und das für die Praxis: Core i7 - Welches RAM fr maximale Leistung? : Dual- vs. Triple-Channel (1) - Artikel Hartware.net


----------



## Feri90 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

so...ich melde mich wieder...

Der ASUS U3S6 ist nun bei eBay gelandet. Da ich sowieso zwei SATA-II festplatten verbaut habe brauche ich diesen Controller ja garnicht. 

Den RAM-Test habe ich jetzt erstmal vorrausgeschoben da es mit den neuen BIOS-Einstellungen derzeit super läuft. Ich habe keine Abstürze und muss es mal weiter beobachten. 

Allerdings habe ich ein anderes kleines Problem. Ich habe neue Studiomonitore an meinem Rechner angeschlossen und habe ein lästiges fieben auf den Boxen. Ich habe auf ein Tipp im Forum hin mal PRIME95 laufen lassen und schwupps das fieben (wie ein Faxgeräusch) verschwand. Der weitere Tipp des Nuters lautete: 



> So.. nach einigem Umbauen und testen, habe ich den Fehler gefunden und behoben.
> Es  lag an meinem Mainboard und dem Prozessor, ist wohl ein bekanntes  Problem bei I7 Prozessoren mit der Energiesparfunktion, die dann zu  Spulenfiepen führt.
> 
> Kann man leicht testen, indem man sich das  Geräusch anhört und dann einfach mal mit Prime95 volle Power gibt. Dann  geht der Prozessor direkt auf volle Pulle und das Geräusch ist weg.
> ...


Jetzt zu meinen Fragen: 

Was muss ich für VCORE einstellen? 
Ist VCORE = CPU Voltage im BIOS? 
Wo gibt es eine Stromsparfunktion und wo stell ich die aus? 

Danke 

_________________________________________________________

Im Grunde genommen habe ich jetzt nochmal laut reingehört und der Ton verändert sich nur wenn ich PRIME95 laufen lasse. Also liegt es ja definitiv am Arbeiten der CPU. 
Wie kann ich das beheben?

Muss dazu sagen das, auch wenn ich die 3,5-Klinke aus der Soundkarte ziehe und nur ans Gehäuse halte, das Geräusch auftritt.


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

VCore ist die CPU Voltage. Richtig.
Die Stromsparmechanismen findest du zum einen im Bios (C-States) und des weiteren im Betriebssystem (Energieeinstellungen -> Höchstleistung).
Die Einstellungen würde ich aber erst einmal nicht antasten.



Feri90 schrieb:


> Muss dazu sagen das, auch wenn ich die 3,5-Klinke aus der Soundkarte ziehe und nur ans Gehäuse halte, das Geräusch auftritt.


 
Liegt das Soundkabel relativ "frei" oder kommt es mit Stromkabeln in Berührung?
Ist das eine separate Soundkarte, oder der Onboard Anschluss?


----------



## Feri90 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Also ich hatte jetzt wieder ganz massive Programm- und Firefoxabstürze und werde mir jetzt neuen RAM (ausgesucht aus der Liste der gestesteten RAM's fürs P6t Deluxe V2) aussuchen und kaufen. Ich hoffe dann wird das eventuell etwas. Habe mir auch gedacht ich nehm welche mit XMP damit sich das alles selbst einstellt. Ich hoffe das ist okay und keine falsche Entscheidung die ich in meiner Frust fälle. 

_________________________________

Zum Soundproblem: 

Wenn du sagst ich soll es nicht antasten dann mach ich das auch nicht. 

Soundkabel liegt frei - ist leider 3,5 zu Cinch und damit Unsymmetrisch aber das kann ich momentan einfach nicht ändern. 
Ich habe eine sperate, interne Soundkarte (Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium). 

Ich hab auch gelesen man kann probieren den OnBoard-Sound zu deaktivieren? Wenn ja, wo mach ich das? Im BIOS? 

_________________________________

Ich bin zwar nicht m Hi-Fi-Forum aber vielleicht kann mir jemand die Frage beantworten:

Ich habe ich mir ein Entstörfilter bestellt um hier galvanisch zu trennen.  
  Es wird dieser hier: SinusLive Ground-Loop-Isolator Gl-205 MXM Entstörfilter

  Habe ich mit diesem Teil Qualitätsverluste? Wäre schon schlecht beim produzieren. Vielleicht weiß das ja irgendwer - oder halt mein einzigster Freund hier: simpel1970


----------



## simpel1970 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Das mit dem RAM ist sicherlich keine falsche Entscheidung. Sollte es mit dem kompatiblen RAM auch nicht besser werden, kannst du den ja innerhalb des 14-tägigen Rückgaberechts wieder zurückschicken.

Das deaktivieren der Energieeinstellungen wäre für mich erst der letzte Schritt. Da ich im täglichen Betrieb nicht darauf verzichten wollte (weniger Stromverbrauch, weniger Wärme, etc).

Den Onboard Sound deaktivierst du im Bios -> Menü "Advanced" -> "Onboard Device Configuration" -> "High Definition Audio" auf [Disabled].
Wird es damit nicht besser, baue auch testweise die Soundkarte aus, aktiviere im Bios wieder den Onboard Sound und teste, wie es damit läuft.

Zum Thema Endstörfilter/Qualitätsverlust kann ich dir leider nicht viel weiterhelfen.
Mache lieber eine Anfrage im entsprechenden Unterforum: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/46


----------



## Feri90 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Ich habe jetzt günstig ein 12GB Kit erwerben können (RAM steht mit auf der Liste für's Asus P6T Deluxe V2).
12GB RAM sind zwar maßlos übertrieben aber 6GB wären jetzt fast der gleiche Preis gewesen und was soll's - da hab ich ein wenig Ersatz. 

Kann ich eigentlich alle sechs 2GB-Riegel der Reihe nach aufs Board klemmen oder muss ich da etwas beachten? 

Für die restlichen Tipps danke ich dir erstmal. Die muss ich alle noch probieren (OnBoard deaktivieren & Posten im anderen Unterforum)

_______________________________

Danke! Mit der Deaktivierung des OnBoard-Sounds und einer passiven galvanischen Trennung hat es dann auch wirklich das letzte Störgeräusch beseitigt.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Prima, dass das Soundproblem gelöst werden konnte 

Die RAM kannst du (grundsätzlich bei einem Kit) der Reihe nach aufs Board klemmen.


----------



## Feri90 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Prima, dass das Soundproblem gelöst werden konnte
> 
> Die RAM kannst du (grundsätzlich bei einem Kit) der Reihe nach aufs Board klemmen.


 

Okay, das werde ich so machen. Also habe ich dann alle Steckplätze belegt und 12GB. Muss ich da nochwas Extra im BIOS einstellen bei 6 Riegeln (á 2GB) ? 
Ich hoffe dann klappt das alles.


----------



## simpel1970 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Unter Umständen müssen bei Vollbestückung ein paar RAM-Einstellungen im Bios manuell vorgenommen werden. Das ist aber nicht die Regel. Teste erst einmal mit AUTO Einstellungen, ob das System stabil läuft.


----------



## Feri90 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Unter Umständen müssen bei Vollbestückung ein paar RAM-Einstellungen im Bios manuell vorgenommen werden. Das ist aber nicht die Regel. Teste erst einmal mit AUTO Einstellungen, ob das System stabil läuft.



Okay, ich hol die Teile heute von der Post ab. Ich hoffe es klappt alles. Werde erstmal alle einbauen und MEMTest drüberlaufen lassen über Nacht.

Wenn ich alle sechs Riegel reinbaue hat das aber nichts mehr mit Tripple Channel zutun, oder? Tripple Channel = Nur 3 RAM-Plätze (die Orangen). Right? 

________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: In der PDF der unterstützden Speicher steht dass dieser RAM folgendes unterstützt: 

6 Dimm :
• A*: Supports two (2) modules inserted into slot A1 and B1 as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration
• B*: Supports three (3) modules inserted into the orange slots (A1, B1 and C1) as one set of Triple-channel memory configuration
• C*: Supports four (4) modules inserted into the orange slots (A1, B1 and C1) and the black slot A2 as one set of Triple-channel memory configuration


----------



## simpel1970 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Ausgehend von der Liste, würde das bedeuten, dass bei 6 RAM Modulen dieses Typs boardseitig kein Tripple Channel Modus unterstützt wird. Das wäre aber auch kein Beinbruch.

Schau ma aber mal, wie es aussieht, wenn die Riegel da und eingebaut sind.


----------



## Feri90 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*



simpel1970 schrieb:


> Ausgehend von der Liste, würde das bedeuten, dass bei 6 RAM Modulen dieses Typs boardseitig kein Tripple Channel Modus unterstützt wird. Das wäre aber auch kein Beinbruch.
> 
> Schau ma aber mal, wie es aussieht, wenn die Riegel da und eingebaut sind.


 

Okay, Riegel sind da und alle eingebaut. 

Windows erkennt in der Systemsteuerung nur 8GB und CPU-Z erkennt 12GB. 
Im BIOS hab ich X.M.P. eingestellt. Bis jetzt läuft alles aber das System läuft erst seit 10 Minuten 

_____________________________________________________

MemTest hat nach 5 Durchläufen nix gefunden - werde heute mal 64-Bit installieren.

_____________________________________________________

64-Bit ist installiert. Bis jetzt läuft alles super außer das Windows nur 8GB erkennt. Aber brauch ich denn mehr? Ich denke fast nicht das ich mehr als 8GB ausreizen werde. 
Falls es aber eine einfache Problemlösung gibt bin ich ganz Ohr.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Hast du in den Systemkonfigurationen etwas am RAM eingestellt? (Start -> msconfig eingeben -> Reiter "Start" -> "erweiterte Optionen"?

Hier darf nichts aktiviert sein: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feri90 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Nein da ist nichts eingestellt. 

Jetzt ist mir Firefox Nightly eben 3x hintereinander abgesoffen. Bis eben lief alles gut. 
Ich denke damit haben wir den RAM als Fehlerquelle ausgeschlossen, oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Poste bitte aktuelle Screens von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD). Den Reiter SPD bitte von allen Slots.


----------



## Feri90 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Baue bitte nur ein RAM Kit ein und überprüfe, ob Windows (und CPU-Z) die vollen 6GB erkennt. Überprüfe das für beide Kits.
Sollten jeweils die vollen 6GB erkannt werden und nutzbar sein, deaktiviere im Bios das XMP Profil und stelle die RAM Frequenz auf 1333mhz (aktuell liegen 1600mhz an), sowie die Timings auf 9-9-9-25 @2T.


----------



## Feri90 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Ich wollte deinen Rat jetzt eigentlich mal angehen weil ich endlich zeit gefunden habe aber mir ist aufgefallen das seit einer Woche alles problemlos läuft und auf arbeit ist mir Nightly auch 2x abgesoffen, also kann da schonmal vorkommen. 

Falls der erste Bluescreen kommen sollte geh ich da an aber bis jetzt bin ich super zufrieden wie es läuft. Danke bis hierher


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Alles klar


----------



## Feri90 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Ich mach es offiziell: Noch nie hat mein Rechner solange ohne einen einzigen Bluescreen, Firefox- oder Programmabsturz funktioniert. 

Um einen User aus einem anderen Forum mit dem gleichen Problem zu zitieren: 



> Scheinbar geht die Kombination:
> 
> OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Gold Low-Voltage Triple Channel
> Asus P6t Deluxe V2 (trotz neuste Bios Version)
> ...


Er hatte das gleiche Setup und das gleiche Problem wie ich.* Es liegt also definitiv am Arbeitsspeicher!
* 

Ich bedanke mich vielmals bei simpel1970 für seine Hilfe. Hat sich richtig ins Zeug gehängt und geholfen wo es nur ging - wenn doch viele Menschen so wären. 

DANKE DANKE DANKE! ...und jetzt bin ich weg


----------



## simpel1970 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Gelöst] Win7 - BlueScreens, Firefox und Programmabstürze*

Bitteschön 

Super, dass wir das Problem lösen konnten, bzw. dass du dich entschieden hast andere RAM zu testen 

Viele Grüße


----------

